# Imidicloprid vs Japanese Beetles



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

Talking about the beetles not the grub larvae which

Does imidicloprid do anything if it's 
been systemically uptaked leaves eaten by Japanese Beetles?

I found last year our Mulberry bush had beetles slowed right down after eating it's leaves... They wouldn't fly away. Or is that normal for beetlesWould bifenthrin on the mulberry leaves kill them? Combo with Imidicloprid and Bifenthrin? 
Finally do the Insect Growth Regulator products that mix with Bifenthrin do on Japanese Beetles.

I don't put this in the flower garden or anywhere pollinators will be, lucky my tress blossom now before uptake or even an application has happened .
But would chloranthropile instead of imidicloprid take out beetles eating leaves after uptake?

The grubs are no problem but still I get a ridiculous level of beetles... I always used Bifenthrin for mosquitoes only..


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

rjjrmiller said:


> Talking about the beetles not the grub larvae which
> 
> Does imidicloprid do anything if it's been systemically uptaked leaves eaten by Japanese Beetles?


Yes but, only if the plant was root drenched far enough ahead of Japanese Beetles appearing. I always make sure my imidicloprid root drenches are done between mid March and mid April ...



rjjrmiller said:


> Would bifenthrin on the mulberry leaves kill them? Combo with Imidicloprid and Bifenthrin?


If you use sufficient amounts of the imidicloprid (refer to label for rates) it alone should be not only sufficient but more effective than Bifenthrin. I am very very selective about what plants I spray insecticides "on" so as to reduce any unintended injury to pollinators (caveat: I spray UNDER plants around our home to prevent mosquitoes)



rjjrmiller said:


> Finally do the Insect Growth Regulator products that mix with Bifenthrin do on Japanese Beetles.


I don't know the answer to that question but, given the short life span of jap beetles I would say applying products that go into soil and KILL ALL Jap Beetle LIFE STAGES would be both more effective and efficient , not to mention economical ...



rjjrmiller said:


> But would chloranthropile instead of imidicloprid take out beetles eating leaves after uptake?


chloranthropile Goes INTO YOUR SOIL where Jap Beetles go through their egg laying and grub life stages - I.e., YOUR LAWN

imidicloprid Goes into your soil around the roots of the plants winged Jap Beetles munch on - I.e., YOUR ORNAMENTALS

("You put paint on your walls and peanut butter on your toast" sorta thing ... :thumbup:


----------

